# Assist hook question



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wondering if there was a real big difference in using sevenstrand w/ shrink over using dacron?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The kevlar/spectra/dacron assist hook rigs are a bit more flexible than those rigged with cable. My hook up rate doesn't seem that much different but if I had to choose I'd say its better without the wire.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've done just fine attaching the hook to the front split ring. Just make sure your hook is oriented so it will not be deflected by the body of the jig. I may get a few more "shake offs" but since I started using 7/0 Southern Tuna style hooks,I do just fine. Here is the hook I use. First from left.










I sometimes rig directly to the front ring using #18 0r #24 single strand wire. In the pic shown below, I used .051" diameter spinner bait wire. Notice there are no haywire twists. You can't pull hard enough to make .051 slip so I wrap just like I would on a spinner bait.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer to use Kevlar because of its toughness when it comes to toothy critters. I have tried wire and had conciderably less hits, so I switched back to Kevlar and loose a few jigs. My theory is it takes a whole lot of energy to get the rythym and jig properly so why in the world would I want to cut down on bites, I don't. Jigging properly produces a lot of reaction bites as well as hunger bites so I want and need all the help I can get. I have been told that you can use wire and run some kevlar over the wire to hide it and that supposedly works well, but I haven't tried that either. I did try a 6" trace of Tyger wire and didn't do as well so I gave up and sacrifice a few jigs to the cause.


----------

